

Above the Ice - dnetesn
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2014/10/23/above-the-ice/

======
andRyanMiller
Absolutely fantastic. "There is ice everywhere in the water, the size of your
fist and the size of small islands, and because the water is only a few
degrees above freezing, the ice cracks slowly, abundantly. It takes a moment
to understand what you’re hearing, because it’s so constant and so low in the
air—this soft crackle, like static over a radio."

